# How do you?



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi All,
How do you keep your seat backs and base cushions from falling all over the van when on the move ?
First corner and yes saet bits all over the place 
Why do Swift not realise that we actually move around in motorhomes and sort this issue
Also a little pelmet to the lower front edge of the seat cushion would hide the ugly aly bed frame?
Any Thoughts
Regards Ray


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

My seat backs and bases have a velcro strip sewn onto the back of them, with matching strips on the seat bases and side walls. They do not move!


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

TR5 said:


> My seat backs and bases have a velcro strip sewn onto the back of them, with matching strips on the seat bases and side walls. They do not move!


Ours too!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Our Swift had Velcro on the seat bases. I would suggest that if the back cushions are flying everywhere it is more an indication of speed.
Our current van does not have Velcro and I have never had any of the cushions move.
Gerry


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

We don't have velcro on our seats, they do however fit into the seat frame quite snug, and therefore do not move.


Are you sure they are the correct cushions for the seat ? Just a thought


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Our Kontiki has base cushions and back cushions plus also two side cushions which fit against the cupboards and extend as a thinner board down beside the cushions.

So these are a fairly tight fit and our cushions stay put. We even have loose cushions on top andthey also stay still and have never moved.

Dave


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Ours have velcro but it isn't needed as they fit nice and tight thanks to:-

Regal

The original ones also fitted well.


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

As with all other replies, ours don't move either. Whether we have seating arranged as dinette or L shaped sofa everything sits nice and securely.

Seems odd that yours move about 

:?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

AutoSleepers fit superior press studs on chic little cloth tabs ( :wink: :lol: ) but we never use them. :roll: 

Easiest way if your seat backs do not fit tightly (as others have commented) is to just pull them forward before you set off so they lay flat on the seat cushion.

If they still fly off you should stop trying to negotiate roundabouts at Mach 0.5!! :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Ours have velcro on them but I doubt they would move without it.


Richard...


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Industrial strength velcro on mine - after nearly eight years it still doesn't let go easily.

Mike


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

None of my seat base, backs or cushions on them move when travelling and at times have been known to be fairly robust at driving.
Ian


----------



## madeleine53 (Mar 23, 2008)

Tabs and press-studs on ours (Swift Sundance, 2001). They never fall off, even when we can't be bothered to do up the studs.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Ours don't move with the kids sitting on them   

Derek


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Seats*

Hi

Rubber matting from the pound shop, a quids worth under each seat base might help.

Mine don't move and I have no rubber stuff in place.

Russell


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

We just lay our seat backs down on the cushion when on the move, and put things like the microwave plate, TV and other items that have nowhere else to go behind them

Tried Velcro on our Trigano but the adhesive was never good enough to keep the strips in place

O


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Our back rests fit tightly in place and would not move. However, they also have the rucksack-type "quick release fasteners" in a matching colour.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

We had a problem with the half-dinette seat squab sliding about when it was sat on and solved the problem eventually by screwing four steel hooks to the back of the base and sewing on four rings to the squab. Hooked the rings over the hooks and no more movement.

P&L


----------

